# Watch out for Windshield weatherstriping.



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

This is a quick thread to warn others of my second warranty problem (still waiting for rearend to arrive at dealership for first-whine issue).

The Weatherstripping around the Windshield came out and was banging the roof as I was passing some Semi's @ 85 mph. Sounded like a tire blow out , so I slowed down and pulled off the road and looked. This Black strip had pulled out from the hood to roof along the driver's side exposing the bolts to the windshield. Got back in , rolled window down and held the weatherstriping in my hand until I could pull off the road better (Another bonus point for A4  ) .
I was able to fold this weatherstriping back into crease between the windshield and the pillar and continue home without holding it .

Went to local dealer (didn't buy from them but no problem) - they sent me to 'Mauldin's Auto Glass" (30+ years here in Gville) because they don't do Glass work. As we all know Quality Auto Shops are always busy , so made warranty Appointment and got it Fixed today. The Owner said No problem - The GTO windshield is waterproof without this rubber weatherstriping , basically there for cosmetic looks , and is only held in place by the channel it grooves into - so he glued it down . Needless to say he had not seen this happen on any GTO .

So Beware - the Windshield weatherstriping on my Goat failed at speed but is now glued. 

BTW - While I was waiting I heard some of the repair guys talking about the looks ( the Cavalier on Steriods Comment) . So when the owner came to tell me my Car was ready , I couldn't resist : Walked thru shop area - "So Cavalier hugh... " I went thru the GTO gearhead script and blew them away. The autosearch/cost analysis I did, the independent F/R ; DBWire ; etc. The 400HP 400TQ comment dropped all their jaws and the interior had them bug eyed followed by doorlabel showing Holden built. Several then admitted this was their First Look at the New GTO and what a good job they did with this car... As I started my Goat they sure weren't thinking Cavalier anymore. Man does the vehicle keep bringing the grins...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> This is a quick thread to warn others of my second warranty problem (still waiting for rearend to arrive at dealership for first-whine issue).
> 
> The Weatherstripping around the Windshield came out and was banging the roof as I was passing some Semi's @ 85 mph. Sounded like a tire blow out , so I slowed down and pulled off the road and looked. This Black strip had pulled out from the hood to roof along the driver's side exposing the bolts to the windshield. Got back in , rolled window down and held the weatherstriping in my hand until I could pull off the road better (Another bonus point for A4  ) .
> I was able to fold this weatherstriping back into crease between the windshield and the pillar and continue home without holding it .
> ...


Pontiac sure does build a mean Cavalier don't they.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I thought it was a riced-up Grand Am.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Pontiac sure does build a mean Cavalier don't they.


i was leaving the gas station today and i guy yelled out whoa!!! i thought i may have hit him cause i was backing out :willy: he just said " man i never seen one of these just read about them. what u got in there?" i said " 400hp LS2" he did this  :rofl: 
all hail the GOAT :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I thought it was a riced-up Grand Am.



Yea......... that too :lol: :lol: 

Depends on who's looking at it. :willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i was leaving the gas station today and i guy yelled out whoa!!! i thought i may have hit him cause i was backing out :willy: he just said " man i never seen one of these just read about them. what u got in there?" i said " 400hp LS2" he did this  :rofl:
> all hail the GOAT :cheers





That is one reason I like having the only one around here. People look cuz they don't know what it is, or they marvel at it.

I have found that the younger kids know what it is. I get most comments from kids in their late teens to early 20's. Seems they are more in tune with performance today than older drivers. I have found the older drivers are the ones that aren't quite sure what it is.


----------



## 84racebird (Jan 4, 2005)

Just to get this back on the original subject, my weatherstrip was loose when I first got my GTO. I noticed it when I was applying the Zaino. At first I thought it was great because the seal lifted right out from the passenger A-pillar. I figured I could avoid getting the polish in the crack and on the seal. I pulled ubout 8 inches of it up and then pushed it back in. I quickly realized that it comes out easier than it goes in, so I left it alone. I had the dealer fix it when they fixed my radio.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Been keeping an eye on this for months. No problem with the strip coming out -- just don't like how it fits around the upper corners of the windshield. Glad to hear the assembly is watertight without it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm glad the weather strip thing didn't happen to us... We just got back from a 300 mile trip. Averaged at 85mph. First trip in it and everything went without a hitch....

You know its one thing when people talk about a car in passing but it is totally rude when you take your car to a place to have it worked on and they think they can say b.s. about the car... As a person who use to manage a tire store one rule I had that was important to me was not to talk smack about a customer's car. Sometimes people are not as easy going about what is said.... 

We went to Las Cruces and stopped at the "Old Town" area. I had fun just watching people check out the car.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

I've also heard the goat reffereded to as the "Poseur Mustang GT"


----------



## Jason Rogers (Feb 28, 2005)

I think the younger crowd recognizes the car better because of drifting.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

I got the same problem on my 05 Yellowjacket, the rubber strip is loose on the drivers side corner windshield,no leaks yet, glad to hear its waterproofed, we'll see.Have had my power steering lines burst ,had to replace the whole unit, fine now, still love my goat!


----------

